# alt. pouch material



## uncle maddy (Jun 6, 2017)

tried to buy some kangaroo pouches, but limited supply.

went to local leather shop and asked what else might work that would be better than veg tan leather from the craft store.

ended up buying some llama. so far, so good. did rip one so I made a little change in dimensions.

was also told that pigskin might do well.

any thoughts on other pouch material?

thanks for any info.

learning the hard way is the easiest way to remember :0)


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Anything half durable can be a pouch Maddy, from duct tape to textiles. Eventually you will shoot a SuperSure pouch from Rayshot- and you'll want to shoot no other. He has 'roo and will hook you up. Shoot him a PM. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Can-Opener mentioned Lamb Skin as an option that's working. Woven (nylon) pouches also function well, but takes time to make them and need time to break in as well. Roger Henrie and Sanch made these as I remember.

In some cases you may wet the skin and stretch it before cutting the pouch. To change the feel and density hot ironing also works, but mostly on thicker hides.

Not all Kangaroo skin are fine for making pouches. I'm not an expert of these, but if you dig up Nathan Masters Roundtable videos (Flippinout youtube channel) you might find the correspondent episode. Guess 2012 it was. They're talking about leather preparation and experiences as well for a cople minutes.

Honestly Rayshot SuperSure pouches and Simple Shot supply are my favorites. CornDawg already told


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

CornDawg said:


> Anything half durable can be a pouch Maddy, from duct tape to textiles. Eventually you will shoot a SuperSure pouch from Rayshot- and you'll want to shoot no other. He has 'roo and will hook you up. Shoot him a PM. You'll be glad you did.


Yup. SuperSure pouches are where it's at.

I won't be experimenting any more, it was a waste of money, pouches, time and shooting.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

SuperSure pouches are extremely nice. I also really like Simple Shots ones.

Pigskin is actually what most leather goods are made from - gloves / shoes / bags etc. Will work well - but may have a direction of stretch (just worth bearing in mind).

Sheepskin if I remember has a uniform stretch - but don't quote me on that. Have used - nice.

Talk to Mikwak - he's got some ladies boots in your size (Charity Store find).


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> Talk to Mikwak - he's got some ladies boots in your size (Charity Store find).


Yeah right..we all know he's wearing those things around town.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Bought some leather strips off of e-bay about the width of a belt and 10 feet long. Cut my own pouches to try. Best pouches I've ever used. Could specify the thickness I wanted. Don't like really thin pouches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

brucered said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> > Talk to Mikwak - he's got some ladies boots in your size (Charity Store find).
> ...


My mom said that I can't hang out with you anymore, cause you pick on me too much....(and, btw, I don't wear them anymore because of the nasty blisters they give me) 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

IMO . Pouch making is not worth the time unless you're using a die punch . I understand the tinkering aspect but I'd rather be doing something else . It's enough I cut and tie my own band sets . The vendor pouches are the right size and shape for precise shots .


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

treefork said:


> IMO . Pouch making is not worth the time unless you're using a die punch . I understand the tinkering aspect but I'd rather be doing something else . It's enough I cut and tie my own band sets . The vendor pouches are the right size and shape for precise shots .


 Than why do people make their own slingshots than. The venders sell plenty of slingshots that shoot accurately? I've experimented with different pouch thickness and size and found what works best for me. Why cut your own bands, Nathan sells plenty of pre made band sets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

TF - don't hate me for being purist.

Can't afford no die... actually thats not entirely true. Being ion the 'biz' can get one super easy and cheap as...

I'm just to darn lazy... I get mine laser cut 

Though I've recently made some from old shoes - cut with my pocket knife / steel ruler and hole punch for the holes, and cut the ends round with scissors - came out quite well, and shoot fantastic. I was after something a little old-new-school for my natty.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I'm still using the same half dozen Supersure pouches I purchased a looong time ago (almost three years ago)...well, I'm actually down to three of them now, I think...
I recently bout a couple with an order from Simple-Shot that became delaminated after only a short while....the 3year old ones are a bit worn, but still work great...they must changed the glue or something?
I do have the bargain basement boots, but I've only cut a few pouches so far...they worked just as well as the Supersure ones, but only lasted for a few bandsets...which is fine with me...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

treefork said:


> IMO . Pouch making is not worth the time unless you're using a die punch . I understand the tinkering aspect but I'd rather be doing something else . It's enough I cut and tie my own band sets . The vendor pouches are the right size and shape for precise shots .


I must totally agree. I used to try making them, even buying some off ebay., till I tried one of Ray's. Why not be as accurate as you can be? Supersure pouches are awesome


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > IMO . Pouch making is not worth the time unless you're using a die punch . I understand the tinkering aspect but I'd rather be doing something else . It's enough I cut and tie my own band sets . The vendor pouches are the right size and shape for precise shots .
> ...


I'm hoping the last couple I bought were from a bad batch...they became delaminated on the first bandset...usually I'd get countess sets out of them

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


I'm using some of the mislabeled ones from Ray and have shot a few hundred shots through a pouch with zero issues.


----------



## uncle maddy (Jun 6, 2017)

thanks for the replies.

the llama is seeming to work good so far, and is very thin so I can feel the boulette better.

got it on clearance at tandy for $30...normally $140.

if it holds up over time, looks like maybe 200 pouches for the money.

they're lightweight and fast too.

thanks again for the replies

learning the hard way is the easiest way to remember :0)


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I'm still using the same half dozen Supersure pouches I purchased a looong time ago (almost three years ago)...well, I'm actually down to three of them now, I think...
> I recently bout a couple with an order from Simple-Shot that became delaminated after only a short while....the 3year old ones are a bit worn, but still work great...they must changed the glue or something?
> I do have the bargain basement boots, but I've only cut a few pouches so far...they worked just as well as the Supersure ones, but only lasted for a few bandsets...which is fine with me...
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


One of the most important aspects of hide purchase in use for slingshot pouches is "top grain".

I started making pouches because like me some guys would not like the fiddling around making pouches and would want ones that last and are more consistent. That is what Treefork is getting at. At least one part of the process is taken care of. Pouches should last way longer than bandsets. And bandsets are more expensive than pouches to have someone else do the work for you.

Coincidence you mentioned the glue. Just today I have confirmed they did change the glue on me. No notification, and I had purchased hundreds of dollars of the stuff. It isn't necessarily what causes delamination but can be a big factor due to the glue's character. I think they pulled a fast one and loaded the containers with the glue that is sold in a different container. They look exactly the same. Of course I could be wrong on them using a different glue in the package and or why the glue is not the same as when I first started using it.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Rayshot said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still using the same half dozen Supersure pouches I purchased a looong time ago (almost three years ago)...well, I'm actually down to three of them now, I think...
> ...


Oh, don't get me wrong...your Supersure pouches are by far the best I've ever used. I prefer your pouches for hunting, because they are consistent, and I'm so used to them...and for the most part, they last fo what seems like forever...(with the exception of the couple that came apart)

As for plinking cans, home made pouches do the job. I use lighter bands (which I'm not maxing out) and precision placement isn't a must.

I spend most of my time hunting...which is why I was hoping that glue issue was resolved.... I'm done to my last three pouches, which I've been using since 2014... lol

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > MikmaqWarrior said:
> ...


No problems here. I didn't take offense in the least. Nathan keeps me aware when he hears about delamination.

Ever since I have been making pouches I have been constantly observing and figuring out what makes a pouch delaminate "prematurely". Evidently, premature is a relative term because no matter how good the gluing process is done there are factors that cause delamination that are due to the inherent character of the hides. Kangaroo can be a particularly frustrating hide. And then it can be fantastic.

I have given myself a lot of stress trying to give the slingshot community a product that is a cut above. But I am glad I have put the time and effort forth. The main challenge is that hides individually, have a few different ways in which they are not consistent, and those factors affect other aspects of the manufacture process and final product. I think this sums it up. :banghead: and them some of this :thumbsup:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

"I have given myself a lot of stress trying to give the slingshot community a product that is a cut above. "

Yeah, You want to stop that. Your stuff is great. I am still shooting (have New) pouches that I got from you yonks ago.

I used to make tattoo needles in lots of 1000 by hand. You make what you have time for and keep it Top-notch.

If you are stressing about a thing you do for Fun? You are doin' it wrong.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

flipgun said:


> "I have given myself a lot of stress trying to give the slingshot community a product that is a cut above. "
> 
> Yeah, You want to stop that. Your stuff is great. I am still shooting (have New) pouches that I got from you yonks ago.
> 
> ...


Good point about stress. It is a good stress. One that comes when you care. But you probably know that and just being sure I know to keep it the good kind.

Thanks Flip!


----------

